# What's your leg day routine??



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Just curious to know how other people's leg day looks like.

Maybe I'm paranoid but just want to ask how many different exercises you all do and rep ranges.

So today mine went like this.

Warm up set of ten reps empty na then another set of [email protected]

Then my working sets of [email protected]

3 sets of ten reps lying prone curl at around 40kg

2 sets of 60 reps at 120kg seated leg press

kettle bell swings 16kg bell 2 sets of 15

Some half arsed attempts at leg extensions.

They were half arsed because by then I was utterly goosed and struggling to stay upright.

My concern is that I'm not getting any calf work in and perhaps not hitting my quads enough either.

Suggestions?

@QUACKERS you're always dead helpful so would be particularly good to hear what you think pal.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

6 sets of squats followed by 6 sets of RDLs. Aiming to get as close to failure as I can safely in all sets, with reps in the 10-20 rep range. I'm not particularly bothered about making my calves grow so I don't specifically target them.

I'm more of a fan of higher rep sets than most here, but 60 rep sets of leg press seems extremely high to me. I'm not sure what you mean by kettle bell swings (in terms of a leg exercise), and any half-arsed exercises are basically pointless.

The key to gaining muscle is to constantly push yourself to lift more weight or do more reps every workout, and to make progress in this way over time. Termed 'progressive overload'.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> 6 sets of squats followed by 6 sets of RDLs. Aiming to get as close to failure as I can safely in all sets, with reps in the 10-20 rep range. I'm not particularly bothered about making my calves grow so I don't specifically target them.
> 
> I'm more of a fan of higher rep sets than most here, but 60 rep sets of leg press seems extremely high to me. I'm not sure what you mean by kettle bell swings (in terms of a leg exercise), and any half-arsed exercises are basically pointless.
> 
> The key to gaining muscle is to constantly push yourself to lift more weight or do more reps every workout, and to make progress in this way over time. Termed 'progressive overload'.


 Sorry mate I meant 30.

I do 3 sets of ten reps with a wide stance, normal then narrow one after the other.

its great for a burn but not sure how much muscle growth it will stimulate.

Standard kettle bell swings to work the arse, hammys and even a little bit of quads.

I was thinking of dropping my reps and increasing my weight for a time.

My main concern is that I don't seem to have the stamina I do on legs as every other muscle.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Squats- sets and reps are dependent on where im at in my training cycle

Deadlifts- same

And either, front squats or leg press as 'assistance' usually done for 3-5 sets of 12-20 reps...

Havent done any dedicated calf work in a while, but if i do its just heavy standing calf raises.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Donny dog said:


> Sorry mate I meant 30.
> 
> I do 3 sets of ten reps with a wide stance, normal then narrow one after the other.
> 
> ...


 30 reps sounds much more sensible than 60, although the closer you're getting to failure the more productive those sets are likely to be.

Getting 'a burn' tells you nothing whatsoever about stimulating muscle growth.

I'd probably drop the kettle bell exercises in favour of more traditional exercises, but I still can't picture what you're doing.

Not sure what makes you think you lack stamina compared to other body parts. I bet he you look at the total volume (sets x reps x weight) your legs workouts will be one of the highest. Although knowing the true weight for machine exercises makes comparison much tougher than with free weights.

The most important question of course is are your legs growing?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I should have mentioned in saying what I do that I train at home with limited equipment. I have nothingness leg press machines.

I do think RDLs are an excellent hamstring and glute exercise though, but they obviously work back muscles too which you might not want.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> 30 reps sounds much more sensible than 60, although the closer you're getting to failure the more productive those sets are likely to be.
> 
> Getting 'a burn' tells you nothing whatsoever about stimulating muscle growth.
> 
> ...


 I'd say they're growing. But not as much as elsewhere.

When I say burn I mean my legs are on fire and I couldn't manage another rep so that's failure to me. I have to pause very briefly at the top of the rep to allow me to continue.

Yeah I would say my volume on leg day would be around the same as say chest or back, but that's kind of my concern, I was under the impression that as legs are the largest muscle group, I should be capable of much more volume. For instance, I don't train calves at present because by the time I've got my squats/leg press, hamstring curls done then the tank is just about empty.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I run an upper / lower split training 4 days per week, so 2 rotations per week and 4 total rotations.

Lower A is more quad focused and Lower B is more Ham focused. Looks like this;

(any variation of certain movements, e.g. ham curl could be standing, seated, lying or DB)

Ham curl - rest pause 1 set

Squat - 2 sets, 8-10 and 12-15

Pause Squat - 2 sets, 10-12

Leg Press / Hack Squat - 6x4 set

Stiff Leg DL - 2 Sets, 8-10 and 12-15

Some form of leg exercise, e.g. leg extension, sissy squat, leg press - 2 20 rep sets superset with walking lunges

Adductor - Either RP or 6x4

Abductor - Either RP or 6x4

Calve exercise - 2 sets of 10-12 DC style

Calve exercise - 6x4 set

On Ham focused day Leg Press and Pause squat would come out for deadlifts and Heavy SLDL or glute work. The rest is similar bar one extra ham movement

Typically 90-120 minutes depending on training alone or with my GF. 900-1200 calories burnt... it's quite intense when you really push those work sets.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Donny dog said:


> I'd say they're growing. But not as much as elsewhere.
> 
> When I say burn I mean my legs are on fire and I couldn't manage another rep so that's failure to me. I have to pause very briefly at the top of the rep to allow me to continue.
> 
> Yeah I would say my volume on leg day would be around the same as say chest or back, but that's kind of my concern, I was under the impression that as legs are the largest muscle group, I should be capable of much more volume. For instance, I don't train calves at present because by the time I've got my squats/leg press, hamstring curls done then the tank is just about empty.


 A few thoughts, in no particular order:



You could train calves on a different day.


I'm very surprised you think your chest workout is a similar volume - you must either have a disproportionately stronger upper body, or do a hell of a lot of sets/reps.


The volume you're doing for quads at the moment doesn't seem unreasonably low, although you aren't doing that much for your hamstrings. If any part of what you feel is limiting you relates to CV fitness then obviously some more cardio may help. Nutrition could be a factor too of course.


You may want to consider switching to a higher frequency routine, like upper/lower training four times per week. You could do less volume per session but still more total volume per week. Note that higher frequency training results in less DOMS, so don't think that would be a problem.


Oh, and personally I hate leg training as it's such fcuking hard work, and probably because of this they're the body part I find hardest to grow. I'm not therefore claiming to be an expert in this area!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> A few thoughts, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm in no doubt that part of the reason I feel so exerted is because of my overall dislike for leg training. There doesn't ever seem to a noticeable pump unlike say shoulders (which I find probably more tiresome but as of the pump you can get I enjoy training)

I wouldn't say my cardio is particularly lacking, as I've always done a fair amount of bag work/skipping/body weight moves like bastards and I'm currently starting training for the Manchester 1/2 marathon in May so that will become less of an issue in the next few months.

Having had a proper think, my chest volume is nothing like my leg volume.

All in all, I think it's fair to say, leg training is just a horrendous state of affairs and is never going to be easy and I probably just need to suck it up and grin and bear it.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

2 days. First day is heavy pyramiding up to 2 sets of heavy triples on squats. Then 3x8 rdl 3x10 leg press 2x6 leg curl.

2nd day is lighter 4x8 squats at a flat weight.

3x6 rdl 2x 8 lunges 2x 8 leg extension 2x8 leg curl.

Then some hip and glutes work.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

See to me I'm doing about the same volume as G, but nothing like the volume of bellwhiff (sorry pal, couldn't resist?)

I think what I need to do is stop being a pussy and make a concerted effort to increase my volume and stamina on leg day in the next 3 months and see what results/improvements occur.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I tend to train Quads + Hams separate. training them both twice a week. I mainly rely on 5 sets of squats and 5 sets of leg presses for quads, if I feel I can completely annihilate the muscle and want more fluff and pump work involved, I'll do 3 sets of close stance hack squats and finish with 2 sets of leg extensions for AMRAP. Hamstrings - Deadlifts, Romanian Deadlifts, Leg Curls and ATG squats. calfs - standing calf raises and toe presses both typically aiming for 5 sets of 25 - 50 rep sets.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Just curious to know how other people's leg day looks like.
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid but just want to ask how many different exercises you all do and rep ranges.
> 
> ...


 @Lorian, never got this notification?

Anyway my leg looks like this...... squat and then deadlifts. Simple I know but very effective. Just have to make sure that you are pushing yourself.

4X8 on squats and the 3X8 on deads @70% as a starting point couldn't go amiss, follow that up with two accessory exercises of your choice, these should be light fluff work, leg extensions, calf raises, hamstring curls, you get the drift. It's all easy enough.

The simpler you keep it the more productive your workout will be I find, it keeps you concentrating on the lifts that matter and not the extras that really have no real application or benefit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> A few thoughts, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was exactly the same mate and for that reason my legs sucked (still do IMO). But since I've found enjoyment in it, its now my favourite part to train (lower). Since changing my mentality towards training legs I've managed to make a lot of progress; 100kg on my hack squat for example.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

1) Leg extension:- 6*20-30

2) Back squats :- 5*10-15

3) Front squats :- 3*10-15

4) RDL :- 4*15-20


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian, never got this notification?


 You've forgotten your name I see  . You're @Quackerz not @QUACKERS  .


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian, never got this notification?
> 
> Anyway my leg looks like this...... squat and then deadlifts. Simple I know but very effective. Just have to make sure that you are pushing yourself.
> 
> ...


 Squats and deads in one workout??

Man you cray cray!!!

Back day tomorrow morning and legs Sunday. I'll report back with a log report/colourful language and insults aimed in your direction afterwards!! :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You've forgotten your name I see  . You're @Quackerz not @QUACKERS  .


 Hahahahaha.

DOH!!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Squats and deads in one workout??
> 
> Man you cray cray!!!
> 
> Back day tomorrow morning and legs Sunday. I'll report back with a log report/colourful language and insults aimed in your direction afterwards!! :lol:


 Do a variation, RDL's, snatch deads, can help if you feeling fatigued.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Do a variation, RDL's, snatch deads, can help if you feeling fatigued.


 I'll need to YouTube snatch deads but I'll do so and have a crack at them.

Top man!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian, never got this notification?
> 
> Anyway my leg looks like this...... squat and then deadlifts. Simple I know but very effective. Just have to make sure that you are pushing yourself.
> 
> ...


 Just to be clear on this as well mate.

70% of 1RM on both squats and deads or 70% of squat weight on deadlift performed as a super set?


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

i do 5 sets of 6 reps (plus warm up) on;

Squats

Front Squats / or deadlifts (alternate sessions)

Seated Calfs

weighed lunges or barbell lunges

seated calfs

Sometimes ill chuck goblet squats in too, normally work up to 80% of 1RM with the last set being a drop set. so 1 set at 60%, 1 at 70% 2 sets at 80% and the final set at 60%.


----------

